# Sterne kreisrund anordnen



## Discochicken (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin kein Profi. Also folgende Frage:

Ich möchte gerne, wie das EU-Zeichen, 15 Sterne in gleichem Abstand voneinander kreisrund darstellen. Gibt es da einen Trick, oder muss ich alles selbst machen?

Danke!

Liebe Grüße
DC


----------



## nanda (4. Juli 2003)

Schau mal hier. Das müsste helfen. Dabei drehen sich jedoch optisch auch die Sterne um sich selbst, da sie (wie an einer festen Verbindung) um den Mittelpunkt kreisen. 

Sollen sie sich nicht drehen, solltest Dir mal das hier anschauen. Mit einer eigenen Werkzeugspitze (in Form eines Sterns, die in PS standardmäßig dabei sind) und der richtigen Spacing- bzw. Abstandseinstellung sollten sich die Sterne ganz gut anordnen lassen.


----------



## Discochicken (4. Juli 2003)

*Sterne*

hallo nanda,

vielen dank. obwohl auf englisch, sehr hilfreich. 

lg

dc


----------



## nanda (4. Juli 2003)

Kein Problem. Falls Übersetzungsprobleme auftreten, einfach hier posten.


----------



## Bandit_profi (4. Juli 2003)

*noch was in deutsch....*

Hallo,
hier noch schnell ein Einwurf in Deutscher-Sprache  
Gitternetz (Drehen) 

Bandit


----------

